
Live Reloading for a Production Next.js App - arunoda
https://getstarted.sh/with/live-reloading-for-production-nextjs-app
======
jakearmitage
So... basically polling for changes?

~~~
arunoda
Yes. But all of the time we poll the CDN not the production app. So, it's not
like traditional polling.

This is thanks to Next.js Static Regeneration features.

Basically stale-while-revalidate header support.

Ref: [https://arunoda.me/blog/what-is-nextjs-
issg](https://arunoda.me/blog/what-is-nextjs-issg)

